# Angeln auf Aal am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal



## knutwuchtig (9. Mai 2019)

mal abgesehen, das dieser artikel deinem voherigen sehr gleicht und nicht wirklich erkenntnisse bringt , warum sind die ruten so kurz? angeln auf der steinschüttung ,geht am besten mit der stellrute .die vorteile liegen auf der hand.
man angelt punktuell am fuß der steinschüttung
das blei kann sich nicht so schnell festsetzen bzw man angelt mit pose und bleikette und hält mit der langen rute den fisch aus dem gefährlichen bereich.
beim biss kann sich der aal nicht so schnell festsetzen
tests im DEK haben ergeben, das im frühjahr die hauptnahrung aus süßwasser asseln besteht.
ein grund ,warum madenbündel sehr gut funktionieren


----------



## Minimax (9. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> mal abgesehen, das dieser artikel deinem voherigen sehr gleicht und nicht wirklich erkenntnisse bringt




Das ist die Geschichte von Knut Wuchtig.
Er schrieb sie mit dem Bleistift nicht, er schrieb sie mit der Faust.
Eideladeda dededadede ​


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. Mai 2019)

jep!


----------



## Ruten Rookie (10. Mai 2019)

Hi Jesco,

danke für Deinen Bericht.
Leider habe ich keine Aal- oder überhaupt Erfahrung im NOK, würde mich aber über eine Einladung von Dir zum gemeinsamen Fischen freuen 
Witzigerweise ist mein bester Köder aber tatsächlich ein Wurm/Bienenmade-Schaschlik, mit dem ich in der Elbe (Hauptstrom und Dove-Elbe) bisher am besten meine Aale gefangen habe. Oder eben tote, fingerlange Rotaugen...

Zur Kritik anderer Board-Member.......
Für erfahrene Aal-Angler hat der Bericht vielleicht nichts Neues, aber man muß auch mal über den Tellerand  hinausschauen.
Zum einen will ein Board am Leben erhalten werden und zum anderen, und das ist meiner Meinung vieeeeeeeel wichtiger........
Es gibt auch Jungangler, Anfänger oder eben noch nicht so erfahrene Aal-Angler, denen der Bericht helfen wird.
Insbesondere auch was Fließgeschwindigkeit, Untergrund etc. im NOK angeht...ich z.B. habe dort noch nie geangelt, mir haben diese Infos geholfen
und ich angel schon seit fast 45 Jahren und habe es leider noch nie an den NOK geschafft! 

In diesem Sinne........allen eine stets stramme Schnur und erfolgreiche Aal-Saison, Stephan


----------



## Ruten Rookie (10. Mai 2019)

..ups...kleiner Tipfehler...sollte natürlich 35 Jahren heißen...mit 2 Konnte ich noch keine Rute halten!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2019)

Ruten Rookie schrieb:


> ..ups...kleiner Tipfehler...sollte natürlich 35 Jahren heißen...mit 2 Konnte ich noch keine Rute halten!


Aber der Versuch war da.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> mal abgesehen, das dieser artikel deinem voherigen sehr gleicht und nicht wirklich erkenntnisse bringt



Hallo knutwuchtig,

in welcher Hinsicht gleicht sich der Artikel mit meinem vorherigen Bericht? Das sehe ich gar nicht so. Wenn Du den Bericht meinst, in dem ich das Video zum Aalangeln am NOK vorgestellt habe https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/video-aalangeln-am-nord-ostsee-kanal-nok.343487/, stimme ich Dir nicht zu. Hier gehe ich sehr ausführlich auf die Stellen, das Gerät, die Beißzeiten, die Fänge usw. ein. Klar, es gibt auch Gemeinsamkeiten zum Inhalt des Videos. Doch wer genau liest, der findet viele neue und wichtige Erkenntnisse in meinen geschriebenen Wörtern. Wenn es für Dich nichts Neues ist, ist das ok. Doch Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, dass viele Angler und auch Angelanfänger über so manchen Tipp froh sind. Außerdem gibt es viele Angler, die aus ganz Deutschland am NOK Urlaub machen und dort das erste Mal auf Aal und andere Fischarten angeln. Diese sind sicher froh über ein paar nützliche Tipps zum Aalangeln am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. Das Video habe ich hier extra auch noch mal verlinkt, da Bewegtbilder manchmal Dinge besser erklären, wie zum Beispiel meine Montage. 

Beim "normalen" Grundangeln reichen Ruten mit einer Länge von 3,60 bis vielleicht sogar 3,90 Metern meiner Meinung nach aus. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass die Stellfischrute sicher Sinn macht beim Angeln im Nahbereich mit der Pose. Da ich aber keine besitze, kann ich dazu wenig sagen. Dass Maden ein super Aalköder sind, kann ich nur bestätigen. Doch in der Regel fängt man mit ihnen die kleineren Exemplare. Eine Ausnahme ist ein 96er Aal, den ich in meiner Kindheit mal an einem See beim Schleienangeln fing.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. Mai 2019)

Ruten Rookie schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Aal- oder überhaupt Erfahrung im NOK, würde mich aber über eine Einladung von Dir zum gemeinsamen Fischen freuen



Hi Stephan,

gerne können wir mal zusammen an den NOK zum Aalangeln fahren. Es ist bei mir immer ein wenig schwierig, ein Zeitfenster zu finden, aber das sollten wir schon hinbekommen.

Du schreibst, dass Dein bester Köder Wurm/Bienenmade-Schaschlik ist. Kann es sein, dass es dabei am Wurm liegt? Oder hast Du auch ähnliche Erfolge mit Bienenmade pur. In einer guten Aalnacht an einem kleinen Flüsschen habe ich mal sieben oder acht Aale gefangen. Dabei war das Verhältnis von sieben Aalen auf Tauwurm zu einem Aal auf Bienenmade pur doch recht eindeutig. Seitdem kommt die Bienenmade bei mir nicht mehr mit ans Wasser. Ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil und von der Fängigkeit überzeugen.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Ruten Rookie (10. Mai 2019)

Hi Jesco,

das kann natürlich sein, dass bei meinen Aalfängen der Wurm auf dem Schaschlik dann doch ausschlaggebend war...dass weiß nur der Aal ;-)
Aber wenn wir wirklich mal zusammen losgehen, können wir ja mal ein Rute nur mit Bienenmade rauslegen...bei gesamt sechs Ruten ist das ein Versuch wert!
Ich bin vom 19.-26.06. allerdings am Saltsstraumen in Norwegen zum Fischen und dann ab 01.07.-14.07. in Cornwall, wo ich mit Sicherheit auch das eine oder andere Mal die Rute in die Hand nehmen werde 
Kannst Dich ja mal melden...würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt!

VG, Stephan


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. Mai 2019)

Hi Stephan,

ich bin im Juli in Norwegen. Gerne können wir im August oder September mal was planen. Das sind Monate, wo es in der Regel echt gut läuft. Wir können dann bei sechs Ruten auch mal zwei Ruten mit Bienenmaden rauslegen und noch mal einen Test machen. Vielleicht würde sich das auch als Anglerboard-Bericht oder als Video anbieten. Nach dem Motto: Wurm gegen Bienenmade - welcher Köder fängt mehr Aale? Würde sicher viele hier interessieren und ist ein spannendes Thema.

Melde Dich am besten mal Anfang August bei mir. Dann können wir den genauen Termin festlegen.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Ruten Rookie (10. Mai 2019)

Hey Jesco,

das hört sich doch nach einem Plan an und wird bestimmt ne interessante Competition...evtl. sogar ausdehnen auf Köfi vs. Bienemade vs. Wurm?
Der "Natural-Bait-Clash" 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und leg mir das schon mal grob auf Termin! 

Bis dahin...tight Lines!

Beste Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. Mai 2019)

Hi Stephan,

das ist doch super. Jeder kann ja je eine Rute mit Köderfisch, Tauwurm und Bienenmade fischen. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis. Obwohl ich schon jetzt glaube, dass der Tauwurm die Nase vorn hat. Aber wer weiß, ob das wirklich so ist. Auf jeden Fall eine spannende Sache. Freu mich drauf

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Mai 2019)

Ich will nur anmerken, dass Aalangeln jetzt technisch nicht soooo komplex ist und jesco wird das Rad nicht neu erfinden aber ich lese seine Artikel gerne.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Mai 2019)

hallo Jesco,

ich wollte dich jetzt nicht persönlich angreifen , aber das thema aalangeln erschöpft sich sehr schnell.

im grunde genommen wiederholen sich letztendlich alle themen, es sei den firma x stellt eine neue gummifischfarbe vor , oder y einen "neuen " boilie.
jeder der zig teamangler macht da auch noch einen roman draus.
ist aber zu arm oder zu faul ein metermaß oder einen kescher mitzunehmen !

was du in deinem artikel nicht berücksichtig hast, ist z.b. die vermeidung von hängern (ok was richtig schwer ist ,wird nicht verdriftet. macht aber nicht jede rolle oder angel lange mit ).oder die ewig lästigen wollhandkrabben und wie man sich die tierchen trotzdem zu nutze macht . z.b. als super duper aalköder
im NOK müsste eigentlich auch nordseekrabbe ungepult ein sehr guter köder sein 
nachts mal mit einer starken lampe am ufer nachsehen , was so zwischen den steinen an tierchen vertreten ist .
ist aufschluss und lehrreich !
du gehst auch nicht auf mögliche beifänge , wie z.b. plattfische ein oder die möglichkeit dual zu fischen .also auf grund und... z.b. mit pose auf heringe oder hornhechte .

wenn du schon am kanal angelst , gönn dir doch mal eine stellfischrute.!
muß ja nicht vom schnodderigen ostfriesen beworben werden
wirst sehen ,unter der stockspitze angeln ist effizient und wenn die nudel lang genug ist, kann sie sogar bei einem dicken pott drinn bleiben, wenn du die schnur richtig fest clipst oder den baitrunner richtig einstellst .
am besten hat sich bewährt 7m direkt unter der rutenspitze und bei dicken pötten schnurfangbügel zu baitrunner öffnen so das nur bei einem runn schnur von der rolle läuft
ansonsten bügel offen baitrunner zu und schnur hinter den clip oder gummi.

das ist viel bequemer als drei ruten gleichzeitig einkurbeln
sein wir mal als nachtangler ehrlich: man döst, der kopf geht runter , der pott ist da , drei angeln gleichzeitig versorgen .
das geht nicht immer gut
das blei wird bis nach hallig hooge  mitgenommen, die pose landet in der steinschüttung und je kürzer die rute um so schneller.
deshalb , am kanal darfs ruhig 2-3m mehr sein


auf grundangeln sollte man trotzdem nicht verzichten.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo knutwuchtig,

alles gut 

Ja, eine oder mehrere Stellfischruten stehen noch auf meiner Einkaufliste. Wenn diese Liste aber nicht so lang wäre, hätte ich die Ruten schon längst. Es macht am NOK auf jeden Fall Sinn. Im Moment muss ich bei dicken Schiffen nur eine Rute, nämlich die Posenrute einholen. Die Grundruten lasse ich beide drin. Außerdem hole ich meine Montagen eh alle 30 bis 45 Minuten ein, um die Würmer zu kontrollieren und einen Teil durch neue zu ersetzen. Zudem kann ich so immer wieder neue Stellen anwerfen und die Fische ein wenig aktiver suchen.

Hänger habe ich relativ selten. Wichtig ist, dass beim Kontrollieren und auch mit Aal am Haken sehr, sehr schnell eingeholt wird, um nicht an der Kante hängenzubleiben. Beifänge habe ich in "meinem Abschnitt" rund um Rendsburg relativ selten. Ab und an beißt mal ein Brassen, eine Güster oder auch mal ein Zander auf den Wurm. Plattfische habe ich dort noch nicht gefangen. Dafür ist die Ecke bei Klein Königsförde besser (in der kalten Jahreszeit).

Dass sich Themen immer wiederholen, höre ich häufig - sowohl hier im Netz als auch in den Printmedien. Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Klar, es gibt Rubriken, die dienen "nur" der Unterhaltung. Auch gibt es Berichte, die speziell für Anfänger interessant sind. Jeder erfahrene Angler sollte nicht vergessen, dass jährlich etliche Angler neu mit dem Hobby beginnen und teilweise nicht wissen, wie eine Angelrute montiert wird, welche Köder für Karpfen oder Aal geeignet sind usw... Diese sind froh über Berichte zu den Grundlagen, über die erfahrene Angler nur schmunzeln. Doch es gibt auch genügend Angler da draußen, die seit über 30 Jahren am Wasser unterwegs sind und trotzdem viele Grundlagen nicht wissen oder anwenden. Das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden, aber es gibt immer neue Aspekte beim Angeln. Wer unsere Berichte genau durchliest, findet immer etwas, was seine Angelei nach vorne bringt, sofern Tipps auch angenommen werden. Wichtig ist, dass man sich vor neuen Dingen nicht verschließt.

In den letzten zwei Jahren wurden mir selbst zweimal gewaltig die Augen geöffnet, obwohl ich denke, dass ich viele Angeltechniken behersche - manche besser, manche schlechter (z.B. Fliegenfischen). Beim Karpfenangeln war ich bisher mit meinen Fängen immer sehr zufrieden. Ich fischte fast nur normale Bodenköder auf einem großen Futterplatz. Doch seit Anfang 2018 fing ich an, mit Fluo Pop Ups und Chod Rig auf Karpfen zu angeln. Das Ergebnis der Saison. Mehr als 80 Prozent meiner Fische fing ich auf Chod Rig mit wenig Futter. Das öffnete mir aber sowas von meine Augen

Das zweite Mal war in diesem Jahr, als ich am Forellensee unterwegs war und für mich neue Köder entdecken durfte. Während alle anderen Angler nur vereinzelt Fische fingen, liefen die neuen Baits super. Dazu hier und bei Anglerboard TV aber später in diesem Jahr mehr. Das Video ist gerade im Schnitt.

Was lernen wir daraus: Man lernt im Leben nie aus. Und auch beim Aalangeln werden noch neue Sachen kommen. Nur ist die Aalszene halt nicht so groß und "verrückt" wie die Karpfenszene oder Raubfischszene. Beim Karpfenangeln dachte man lange Zeit auch, dass man Spiegler und Schuppi mit Mais, Kartoffel, Maden oder Wurm fängt. Wer hätte damals an Boilies gedacht? Dann kamen die gekochten Knödel auf den Markt und krempelten das gesamte Karpfenangeln um. Und es geht immer weiter. Früher kannte keiner ein Chod Rig oder das Angeln mit Zig Rig. Mal sehen, was in der Zukunft noch alles kommt?  Irgendwo hatten wir hier im Forum mal das Thema Aalangeln im Freiwasser. Zanderangeln pelagisch ist auch relativ neu. Warum sollte es nicht auch mit Aalen funktionieren? Also, immer über den eigenen Tellerrand schauen und aufmerksam bleiben. Doch das Wichtigste beim Angeln ist, dass wir Spaß daran haben, die Natur genießen und uns am Wasser erholen können - egal, ob mit Sargblei oder der noch so modernen Technik...

Grüße
Jesco


----------

